# EWD Humidity at other questions



## thoricane (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I am struggling to find a definite answer as to how humid my EWD enclosure should be. I have one of those round humidity gagues which ranges from 0 (Desert) through to 100 (Tropical). At the moment, it is sitting at 70 which on this gague, tropical starts at 60. (0 - 20: Desert, 20 - 60: Moderate, 60 - 100: Tropical). Any advice would be appreciated! 

I also wanted to know how to sex them. I have 2 in the one enclosure and there are some differences but my eye is not keen . I purchased the "Keeping Australian Water Dragon" book by Jason Goulding and Darren Green and they go into sexing a little, and to me, the lists are confusing haha. The reason I ask is they seem to fight a bit, so when I looked up fighting (with the arm lifting, head bobbing and biting), they seemed to suggest that it could also be their courting behaviour? They have never caused damage to one another, just chase each other around, jaws open and bite attempts, and then one ends up sitting on top of the other one after a few minutes.

I took a close up of each of their upper bodies to see if anyone could assist me in sexing!


Thanks!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 16, 2011)

Not 100% but they look like a male and a female. The first one being the male. The males have a larger head and more prominent beard and they are generally much more colourfull especially on the cheast. I think you'll be ok with 70% humidity.


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 16, 2011)

humidity is fine. check the underside of both dragons. males tend to get a red belly. looks like from the pic on the left the belly might be red. one of my mates has two water dragons and they are both male and fight heaps.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 16, 2011)

The females can get red as well, mine does.


----------



## thoricane (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheers for the replies. One of the dragons (picture on the left) has a redder belly than the other one.

If it turns out they are male and female, I better start looking into what would happen if they breed... What age does that generally happen? When I purchased these 2 I was told they were about 1 year old, that was a year ago. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 16, 2011)

read that book again


----------



## thoricane (Oct 17, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> read that book again



good idea!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 17, 2011)

*first pic is a male *- bulky head males head much bigger than females he will do all the head bobbing, with red chest. 

*second is ur female*- smaller head and will do the arm waving and slow head bobbing

http://www.actha.org.au/attachments/072_Eastern Water Dragon Care Sheet.pdf

if he is chasing her that is normally related to mating but also can be territorial displays as EWD as very territorial in the wild, mine do it all the time


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 23, 2011)

Why would you want to regulate the humidity in a EWD enclosure ?

So long as they have pond they can drink from and paddle about in and emerse themselves in or even swim about in wont that satisfy their moisture needs ? Wouldn't a warmish room / enclosure temperature be more important - so they can digest their food and grow more EWD ? 

If you live in an area near where they are found in the wild, just open the room window and let the breeze in I reckon (unless it's the cold months).

After they get by quite OK in the wild in very variable ambient humidity levels and temperatures, and are adapted for Australian climatic conditions and micro climates near creeks, streams and fresh water rivers are they not.

Maybe this another example where the KISS approach works best.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 23, 2011)

I reckon you should listen to ianinoz, he has heaps of experience in keeping Eastern Water Dragons.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I reckon you should listen to ianinoz, he has heaps of experience in keeping Eastern Water Dragons.



You are all of 12 years old and have expertise on what ?


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> You are all of 12 years old and have expertise on what ?


I never said I do, although I have more than you do. Im just saying its weird for you to be giving advice about something you have zero experience in.
Let people who actually own these lizard give advice about them.

Im sorry Ian, but you know nothing about elapids, pythons, monitors, geckos and yes even skinks. Your "experience" with a little Eulamprus quoyii (that's what your Lizzy is actually called, I'm not sure if you know) in your house where it cant regulate itself properly does not mean every lizard can be put inside a house with an open window. You assume you can give advice about lizards with your minimal experience, and then make ageist and immature remarks when someone tells you that you're wrong.

They do live in fairly wide ranging humidities and temperatures but they also have the choice of where to bask. 
They don't have that in a glass box. 
Do not give advice you know nothing about.


----------



## Sinners121 (Oct 24, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> You are all of 12 years old and have expertise on what ?


age has nothing to do with experience


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 24, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Why would you want to regulate the humidity in a EWD enclosure ?
> 
> So long as they have pond they can drink from and paddle about in and emerse themselves in or even swim about in wont that satisfy their moisture needs ? Wouldn't a warmish room / enclosure temperature be more important - so they can digest their food and grow more EWD ?
> 
> ...


Your posts are so much fun.


> After they get by quite OK in the wild in very variable ambient humidity levels and temperatures, and are adapted for Australian climatic conditions and micro climates near creeks, streams and fresh water rivers are they not.


Yes, they are. Not used to the climate of a big glass box, hurr.


> If you live in an area near where they are found in the wild, just open the room window and let the breeze in I reckon (unless it's the cold months).


really?, i mean really?.



snakeluvver said:


> I reckon you should listen to ianinoz, he has heaps of experience in keeping Eastern Water Dragons.


He's the master of everything, listen to ianinoz.


----------



## Defective (Oct 24, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> You are all of 12 years old and have expertise on what ?



thats uncalled for!!! just because he's 12 doesn't mean he doesn't have experience....Life experience is a whole different matter but as he said...the lizards that you hold are wild, they have the option as to where they want to bask...lets put you in a glass enclosure, crank up the heat and not let you out.... thermo-regulation of temps and humidity is important for digestion and shedding...if they don't have that option then there'll be trouble.


----------



## PythonLegs (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll agree with Ian here, just open a window and let heating take care of itself.

Oh- EWD's do best with U.V light and warm spots to bask in, so you might need a small sun, or substitute, so they can bask. But that's all.

Except, with that sorted, they'll need a place to cool down. So, maybe provide somewhere without as much heat. 
Also they like water. Maybe you should have some of that too. AND- they sometimes like to dig and forage. Maybe something to help with that. Also probably a small, part enclosed place for them to hide/sleep.

Other than that, just open a window. But make sure they can't get out and impact on the local eco system. 
Also make sure nothing comes in the window.

Maybe forget the window.


Other than that I agree with Ian.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay, maybe Ian was right this time, but my point was that he is giving advice about things he has zero experience in.

EDIT: Oh wait, I just read the above post properly... lol I get it. I feel stupid.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 24, 2011)

When I was 7 I could ID and tell you the scientific name and at least the basic life and habits of 95% of reptiles and frogs within a 100km South, 50km West and 300km North..... age has nothing to do with what people do and do not know about keeping, breeding and interacting with lizards wild or captive. You can feed that Eulamprus all you want Ian that does not mean you know all about Australian reptiles.


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 24, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> When I was 7 I could ID and tell you the scientific name and at least the basic life and habits of 95% of reptiles and frogs within a 100km South, 50km West and 300km North..... age has nothing to do with what people do and do not know about keeping, breeding and interacting with lizards wild or captive. You can feed that Eulamprus all you want Ian that does not mean you know all about Australian reptiles.


11 years ago you knew more than I do now


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 24, 2011)

> 11 years ago you knew more than I do now



11 years ago I thought I knew more than I know now...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 24, 2011)

Lets not forget ianinoz patted a EWD last week, 
you can learn a great deal about the specifics of captive husbandry by handling wild animals.


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 24, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> Lets not forget ianinoz patted a EWD last week,
> you can learn a great deal about the specifics of captive husbandry by handling wild animals.


I wonder where he went?


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 25, 2011)

:shock: ummm.... wow. i didnt see that coming lol


----------

